
Show HN: Submityoursalary.com – Short company reviews with salary info - oldopsguy
https://submityoursalary.com/
======
oldopsguy
This is my first sideproject using a serverless architecture, would love to
hear any feedback you might have. Thanks!

~~~
sudoelefant
What libraries did you use to make your site server less? Any gotchas during
development that were noteworthy?

~~~
oldopsguy
Nothing noteworthy, aws lambda and api gateway with dynamodb to handle the
submissions. Cloudfront/s3 for the static content. The only tooling i used was
kappa which is a very lightweight deployment wrapper for lambda.

------
euyyn
> I put together this site after not being able to find a simple place to look
> at salaries alongside of company reviews.

Maybe your key word is "simple", but the standard place to look these things
up is Glassdoor.

~~~
new299
Glassdoor could do with some competition, reviews hidden behind login is
annoying, and the top review always seems to be astroturfing.

There review system is also quite harsh. If they consider you review
"unbalanced" they reject it without much explanation.

------
somedangedname
Is it fine to describe a small employer in general terms if listing the
company name would effectively identify you?

~~~
bbcbasic
Ha ha.. I did

------
dingo_bat
I like the site but maybe it needs a few graphs and maybe some analysis on
most used adjectives.

------
Something1234
You might not want to use emoji to represent upvotes and downvotes.

~~~
oldopsguy
Wasnt intending to use them as that but rather as reactions.

